# Joe Fraiser



## MA-Caver (Nov 7, 2011)

> Joe Frazier, one of the biggest sports icons of the 1960s and 70s,  passed away tonight  from liver cancer at the age of 67. He was diagnosed less than six  weeks ago and spent his final days in a Philadelphia-area hospice.
> 
> His family released this statement:
> _"We The Family of the  1964 Olympic Boxing Heavyweight Gold  Medalist, Former Heavyweight  Boxing Champion and International Boxing  Hall of Fame Member Smokin'  Joe Frazier, regrets to inform you of his  passing. He transitioned from  this life as "One of God's Men," on the  eve of November 7, 2011at his  home in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania. We  thank you for your prayers for  our Father and vast outpouring of love  and support.
> ...



Rest in peace Smokin Joe!


----------



## stickarts (Nov 8, 2011)

.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 8, 2011)

Rip


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 8, 2011)

:asian:


----------



## Buka (Nov 8, 2011)

His fights with Ali were wars. But his first fight with Ali was probably the biggest sporting event America has ever seen. Goodbye, Champ.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 8, 2011)

A great fighter and the 'blade' against which many other great boxers tested their mettle and took their measure of themselves :sensei rei:.


----------



## MPC1257 (Nov 8, 2011)

RIP.  He was fun to watch and a classy gentleman.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 8, 2011)

:asian:


----------

